# à, au / dans / en + pièce (cuisine, salon, salle de bain, etc.) - préposition



## santpola

"Viens à la cuisine" ou "Viens en cuisine" ?

Laquelle est correcte? Merci bien


----------



## Ostaire

_"viens à la cuisine_" ou _"viens dans la cuisine"_ sont les expressions correctes, courantes, normales.

Toutefois, la formulation _"viens en cuisine"_ n'est pas impossible, elle existe, c'est celle qu'on utiliserait dans un restaurant.

Pour une raison que j'ignore, on dit "à la cuisine" ou "dans la cuisine" dans la vie privée, et "en cuisine" dans un environnement professionnel.


----------



## alargeau

On dit "venir en cuisine" pour un restaurant par exemple, mais effectivement "venir à la / dans la cuisine" le reste du temps, et notamment lorsque l'on parle de la cuisine d'une maison.
En fait, l'explication est assez simple. Lorsque l'on dit "viens en cuisine" (dans un restaurant par exemple), le complément "cuisine" est ici une spécialisation. Et en effet, un restaurant est spécialisé dans la "cuisine". Ainsi, l'important n'est pas tellement le lieu dont on parle, mais plutôt l'ambiance qui le caractérise. C'est identique lorsque l'on dit par exemple "en prison, opposé à "à la / dans la prison". On parle davantage d'une ambiance caractéristique que du lieu en lui-même.


----------



## Ostaire

Oui, Alargeau.
Dans une maison familiale, la cuisine est un lieu bien défini et individualisé.
Dans la restauration, c'est une zone générique, par opposition à la zone "en salle" :

_"Je reste en cuisine jusqu'à 18h30, après je travaille en salle." _


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Et si c'est pour dire les appareils électroménagers dont je dispose (et donc pour situer seulement) quelle préposition je dois utiliser: dans ou à?
"*À / Dans* la cuisine j'ai une plaque vitrocéramique, un micro-ondes, un lave-vaisselle et un lave-linge" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux prépositions sont possibles. J'ai pour ma part une préférence pour _*à* la cuisine_.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

Dans ce cas, il faut préférer _*dans *la cuisine_. 
Sinon, _La/Ma cuisine est équipée d’une plaque vitrocéramique, d’un micro-ondes, etc_.
(Bon évidemment si l’exercice consiste à choisir entre différentes prépositions, ça ne conviendra pas ! )


----------



## Maître Capello

Qu'est-ce qui vous fait préférer _dans_ à _à_ ? Pour ma part, je considère que c'est un lieu comme un autre et qu'il n'y a pas besoin de préciser que c'est *à l'intérieur* de la pièce (comme le suggère _dans_).

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme je l'ai dit, les deux prépositions sont possibles.


----------



## k@t

Donc, vous diriez *À*_ la chambre, j’ai un dressing, un lit à baldaquin et une table de nuit rococo_ ?

Ici, l’opposition entre *à* et *dans* est de l’ordre lieu-fonction vs lieu-physique.
Les deux indiquent bien sûr un lieu, mais *à* est plus abstrait et met l’accent sur la fonction du lieu, à l’inverse *dans* est plus concret et met l’accent sur l’aspect matériel / physique du lieu.

*À la* cuisine = à l’endroit où on fait la cuisine.
*Dans la* cuisine = à l’endroit de la pièce « cuisine ».

Quand il s’agit de décrire les éléments matériels qui sont *dans* une pièce, l’aspect concret-physique prime sur l’aspect abstrait-fonctionnel.

(En passant, *dans* ne signifie pas forcément l’intériorité : - _Allô, comment ça va ? Ouh là là, je t’entends très mal, tu es où ? - Je suis *dans* un endroit magnifique : au sommet d’une montagne de l’Atlas, et je peux te_ … chgrrr…frrrr...brrghchch… (nous n’en saurons malheureusement pas plus, la communication ayant été coupée)).


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Donc, vous diriez *À*_ la chambre_


Bien sûr que non, mais là vous avez pris un terme générique plutôt que le nom d'une pièce…



> *À la* cuisine = à l’endroit où on fait la cuisine.


Je dirais plutôt : dans la pièce où l'on fait habituellement la cuisine, dans la pièce qui s'appelle « cuisine ». D'ailleurs, si l'on prend _salle de bain_ comme autre exemple, on peut de même aussi bien dire _*à* la salle de bain_ que _*dans* la salle de bain_ sans qu'il ne faille y voir une distinction.



> Quand il s’agit de décrire les éléments matériels qui sont *dans* une pièce, l’aspect concret-physique prime sur l’aspect abstrait-fonctionnel.


C'est là votre interprétation, mais je ne partage pas votre avis.



> En passant, *dans* ne signifie pas forcément l’intériorité


Oui, nous sommes bien d'accord. Mais « pas forcément » sous-entend bien que cela peut être le cas, a fortiori lorsqu'une autre préposition est possible.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Bien sûr que non, mais là vous avez pris un terme générique plutôt que le nom d'une pièce…


Je ne comprends pas la chambre (à coucher) n’est pas une pièce / un nom de pièce ?


----------



## Maître Capello

On emploie certes _chambre_ par ellipse pour _chambre à coucher_, mais les termes _pièce, salle,_ _chambre_ sont génériques, contrairement à _cuisine_ ou _salon_ par exemple.

À ce propos, diriez-vous aussi _*dans* le salon_ plutôt que _*au* salon_ ?


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> On emploie certes _chambre_ par ellipse pour _chambre à coucher_, mais les termes _pièce, salle,_ _chambre_ sont génériques, contrairement à _cuisine_ ou _salon_ par exemple.


Eh bien remplacez _chambre _par_ chambre d’amis_ ou _chambre à coucher_.
_Dans la chambre d’amis / Dans la chambre à coucher, il y a un lit une place…
À la chambre d’amis / À la chambre à coucher, il y a un lit une place… _



Maître Capello said:


> À ce propos, diriez-vous aussi _*dans* le salon_ plutôt que _*au* salon_ ?


Je reste cohérente, s’il s’agit de décrire la pièce, je mettrais _*dans*_.

Dans d’autres contextes les deux sont possibles avec éventuellement la nuance lieu-physique vs lieu-fonction (mais la question n'a rien de simple, plusieurs facteurs entrant en jeu, notamment le verbe, le type de pièce).

« vraie » nuance = nuance de sens :
_Je vais aux toilettes _= je vais faire mes besoins. (Accent  mis sur la fonction du lieu)
_Je vais dans les toilettes (pour X)_ = je vais dans la pièce « toilettes » pour réparer la chasse d’eau. (Accent mis sur l’endroit physique)

Pour reprendre _salon_, la nuance existe toujours, mais c’est plus une façon de voir qu’une vraie nuance sens :
_Passons au salon_ = allons dans le lieu où l’on fait X (papoter, lire, regarder la télé, etc.).
_Passons dans le salon_ = allons dans la pièce « salon ».


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Je reste cohérente, s’il s’agit de décrire la pièce, je mettrais _*dans*_.


Dites-vous également _*dans* la cave_ plutôt que _*à* la cave_ ? ou encore _*dans* le grenier_ plutôt que _*au* grenier_ ?



> _dans les toilettes_


Vous noterez toutefois que, selon le contexte, si vous employez la préposition _dans_, on peut risquer de comprendre que vous parlez de la cuvette des WC ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne sais pas pourquoi je dis uniquement _*dans* la chambre _(_à coucher_, etc.), jamais _*à* la chambre_, alors que je dis tant *dans* que *à* – avec généralement une préférence pour _à_ – pour la cuisine, le salon ou encore la salle de bain…


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Dites-vous également _*dans* la cave_ plutôt que _*à* la cave_ ? ou encore _*dans* le grenier_ plutôt que _*au* grenier_ ?


Oui, de même que, contrairement à vous, je ne dirais certainement pas _À la salle de bain, il y a une douche à l’italienne et une baignoire à jets_.
Pas plus que je dirais _à l’entrée, il y a _; ni _à la salle de classe, il y a_… ; ni _à la cour il y a _(notons que la cour n’est pas exactement un espace intérieur).


> Dites-vous donc aussi _*dans* les toilettes_ plutôt que _*aux* toilettes_ ?


Pour dire que je vais faire mes besoins ? (ou que je suis en train de les faire.)
Je dis uniquement *aux*.
Sinon, les deux sont possibles, mais je dirais possiblement plutôt *dans*_,_ un complément de but suivant, sans qu’aucune ambiguïté ne soit possible.
_Je vais / suis dans les toilettes pour me repoudrer le nez _≠ _Je plonge la tête dans la cuvette des toilettes pensant qu’il s’y trouve quelque poudre matifiante du plus bel effet _(ou alors c’est que j’ai gravement abusé de quelques substances plutôt illicites).
Mais sinon, oui bien sûr que dans d’autres contextes _dans les toilettes_ signifiera _dans la cuvette des WC_.

Et puisque je vous sais très sensible à ce qui est « bien » d’enseigner à un apprenant de FLE, voici :


> •dans la chambre il y a...
> •dans la salle de bains il y a ...
> •dans la salle de séjour il y a ...
> •dans la salle à manger il y a ...
> •dans la cuisine il y a ...
> •dans la buanderie il y a ...
> source



*Ici*, uniquement des *dans*, point de *à/au*.


> b) Plusieurs réponses sont possibles. Une table : dans la salle à manger/dans la cuisine. Un fauteuil : dans le salon/dans la chambre des parents. Un canapé : dans le salon. Une table basse : dans le salon. Un ordinateur : dans le bureau/dans la chambre des enfants/dans la chambre des parents/dans le salon. Un lit simple/double : dans la chambre des enfants/dans la chambre des parents. Une chaise : dans la salle à manger/dans la cuisine/ dans le bureau/dans la chambre des enfants/dans la chambre des parents. Une armoire : dans la chambre des enfants/dans la chambre des parents. Un bureau : dans le bureau/dans la chambre des enfants/dans la chambre des parents/(dans le salon). Un placard : dans la salle de bain/dans la cuisine/dans le couloir/dans la chambre des enfants/dans la chambre des parents.



*là*, _*dans le* salon_, et non _*au *salon_ :


> 2. Dans le salon, il y a des (fauteuil) …….......……...... confortables



Idem, ici : des _*dans*_, mais point de _*à/au*_.

L’avantage avec _*dans *_(pour ce cas spécifique de la description d’une pièce, bien entendu), c’est qu’on est sûr de ne jamais se tromper.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> je ne dirais certainement pas _À la salle de bain, il y a une douche à l’italienne et une baignoire à jets_.


Je dirais très probablement aussi _dans_ dans cet exemple-là. En revanche, si on me demande où se trouve une certaine personne, je répondrai certainement qu'elle se trouve _*à* la salle de bain, *à* la cuisine, *au* salon_ plutôt que _*dans*_. Comme quoi, c'est vraiment une affaire de contexte.



k@t said:


> Ici, uniquement des dans, point de à/au.
> là, dans le salon, et non au salon
> Idem, ici : des dans, mais point de à/au.


On peut certes trouver toutes sortes d'exemples avec _dans_, mais cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que _à/au_ ne convienne pas non plus. Les deux prépositions se trouvent d'ailleurs fréquemment chez les meilleurs auteurs.

Exemples avec _à_ :

_Et je vais dire qu'on vous fasse dîner *à* la cuisine_ (Feydeau, _La Dame de chez Maxim_).​_On lui en [du lard grillé aux choux] laissait prendre quelquefois *à* la cuisine_ (Adam, _L'Enfant d'Austerlitz_).​_Jup passait la plus grande partie de son temps *à* la cuisine_ (Verne, _L'Île mystérieuse_).​_[Il] l'envoyait *à* la cuisine, avant les grands dîners, goûter les sauces_ (Goncourt, _Charles Demailly_).​_Et les innombrables dieux veillant aux portes, *à* la cuisine, au cellier, aux étuves, se dispersent de tous les côtés_ (Flaubert, _La Tentation de saint Antoine_).​_Je dirai au gourmand : ne descendez pas *à* la cuisine_ (Jouy, _L'Hermite de la Chaussée-d'Antin_).​_Il ne fallait plus mettre le pied *à* la cuisine et ne plus tutoyer les domestiques_ (Sand, _Histoire de ma vie_).​
Exemples avec _dans_ :

_En bas, *dans* la cuisine à grande cheminée, Marie et la petite Corentine nous attendent_ (Loti, _Le Roman d'un enfant_).​_Seul le chien Médor égayait de ses abois, de sa queue battante, de ses ruses pour pénétrer *dans* la cuisine_ (Adam, _L'Enfant d'Austerlitz_).​_*Dans* la cuisine un feu rôtit un sanglier_ (Hugo, _La Légende des siècles_).​_Je trouvais la vieille servante qui filait, en m'attendant, sa quenouille, à la clarté de la lampe de cuivre suspendue *dans* la cuisine_ (Lamartine, _Les Confidences_).​_Ma sœur […] porta le polichinelle *dans* la cuisine_ (Sand, Histoire de ma vie).​_Cependant, le général Bourgain-Desfeuilles, qui tempêtait *dans* la cuisine, dut trouver quelque chose_ (Zola, _La Débâcle_).​_Henriette s'était trouvée, à Balan, *dans* la cuisine de gens qu'elle ne connaissait pas_ (_ibid._).​
Il en va de même des autres pièces de la maison. Par exemple pour le salon :

_On était un peu consterné, *au* salon, d'entendre de loin cette bacchanale_ (Loti, _Le Roman d'un enfant_).​_Priez ces messieurs d'attendre *au* salon_ (Feydeau, _La Dame de chez Maxim_).​_En passant *au* salon au bras de Garain_ (France, _Le Lys rouge_).​​_Nous étions tous *dans* le salon_ (Loti, _Le Roman d'un enfant_).​_*Dans* le salon, miss Bell dessinait des monstres, imités de Léonard_ (France, _Le Lys rouge_).​_Ils attendent *dans* le salon_ (Leroux, _Rouletabille chez le tsar_).​


----------



## Sept2.0

entrer / rentrer / pénétrer + dans + n'importe quelle pièce de la maison (grenier, toilettes, salon, cuisine)

Ton coffre est dans la cuisine / dans la salle de bain / dans le grenier / dans la cave.

Ta mère est à la cuisine (= elle y fait à manger) / aux toilettes (= Elle y fait ses besoins).
Ta mère est dans la cuisine (et elle y parle au téléphone) /  dans les toilettes (et elle y nettoie la cuvette).

Ta mère est au salon = Elle est dans le salon.
Ta mère est dans ta chambre. (= à l'intérieur de ta chambre) =/= Ta mère est à ta chambre. (= Elle est devant la porte de ta chambre)

Ta mère va à la cuisine / aux toilettes / au salon / au grenier.
Ta mère va dans la cuisine / dans le salon. (une expression qui est certes possible mais qui est moins populaire que la première)

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Cette liste d'expressions est-elle correcte ?


----------



## Terio

Pour moi _ta mère est au salon _est d'un emploi limité. Ça évoque une réception dans une grande maison bourgeoise où la maîtresse de maison reçoit ses invités.


----------

